# Cop pulls gun on Leatherface in haunted house



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.dailylocal.com/articles/2009/10/27/news/police/doc4ae6e8f2745a5358787905.txt


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

WOW. Makes you think twice about wanting to work at a scream park! Hopefully that cop loses his job. Very unprofessional.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Too much alcohol + gun = bad combination

The employee of the haunted house was extremely fortunate - this could have gone very badly.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

> A security guard had been following Janik's group, which included his 9-year-old daughter, through the haunted house because Janik appeared to be drunk when he arrived, House of Screams owner Tony Sapanero said.


At least the security staff was on their toes and kept an eye on the party.

The article mentions that city police officers are required to carry their weapons while off duty and within city limits. That seems like an absurd rule if the officer is drunk. Okay, now you have a drunk with a gun being scared with adrenalin pumping. Am I the only person asking WTF??



> Morrison said Janik's daughter appeared to be disturbed by his act, in which he pretends to cut one woman in half and disembowel another with the chain saw.


Ummm, HELLO?? It's a haunted house people!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I wonder if the employee will resign. If not, I bet he will ask to be moved to some other part of the haunt.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

^^ And his daughter was only 9! I'm thinking that might be a bit to young for some of the more intense haunted houses and this sounds like it may have been just such a place!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just saw Leatherface on a Horror cake show. He has gotten bigger. I wouldn't pull a gun on him.


----------



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

Unfortunately .. Another Maryland claim to fame....

David


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm sure that the regulation that he carry off duty would be excepted if the person was drinking. The guy, cop or not, showed poor judgment just by going to the haunt drunk, let alone with a gun.
Most departments will hang a guy like this out to dry just to avoid the bad publicity...not that he doesn't deserve it...
You really think the worker will quit over this?


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

NOT a good situation. Bet the cop gets off without too much fuss ONLY because the gun wasn't fired. Cops stick together. This guy shouldn't have been in that condition with his daughter AND the gun...very bad combination. Thank God nothing worse happened!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

God, what a f***tard. Like a character in a haunted house is going to have a real weapon. Madmomma's right, the department will protect this guy and he'll be back on duty with a wrist slap. But he deserves to lose his badge. 

I'd expect this in New Orleans, but not Baltimore. The actor is probably still on his knees thanking God that the stupid drunk son of a bitch didn't gun him down. This Janik guy sounds like the type of goombah that becomes a cop so he can legally push people around and maybe hopefully get to kill somebody without being prosecuted.


----------



## SilentScream (Oct 13, 2009)

The cop is, first and foremost, a bad parent if the allegations of his drunkenness are true. Do what you want on your own time, but don't bring your kids into your recklessness....

It does raise an interesting point, however. Where does your haunt stop? We routinely have actors follow guests to their cars, particularly if they are skittish/easily frightened. If something was to happen to an actor that appeared technically "out of bounds" of the attraction, I could easily see a police department/local justice system siding with the guest. Perhaps we should be more careful. :ninja:


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Give me a break. You're in a haunted house, carrying a gun, what, a boogy man is going to attack you and you have to fend him off. OMG. Leave the gun home or in the car and locked. Drunk with your daughter around? Great thinking. OH by the way. Did you drive there DRUNK?????? Great thinking. Oh yes, he didn't get caught. If he did, he'll just flip his badge. It seems to me there are alot of bad decisions here and no acceptance of responsibility. 
I would not like the thought of someone pulling a gun in our haunt. 

Yes, the adreniline is pumping on both sides. The actors need to know when to stop. I agree with going for the last scare.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Darkmaster said:


> Give me a break. You're in a haunted house, carrying a gun, what, a boogy man is going to attack you and you have to fend him off. OMG. Leave the gun home or in the car and locked. Drunk with your daughter around? Great thinking. OH by the way. Did you drive there DRUNK?????? Great thinking. Oh yes, he didn't get caught. If he did, he'll just flip his badge. It seems to me there are alot of bad decisions here and no acceptance of responsibility.
> I would not like the thought of someone pulling a gun in our haunt.
> 
> Yes, the adreniline is pumping on both sides. The actors need to know when to stop. I agree with going for the last scare.


i agree with you there. i think actors should have limits when following guests out of the house for one last scare. i think a good idea would be to have a marked boundry for how far the actor is allowed to go.

the cop's daughter was disturbed by what the actor was doing...hello! its a haunted house! what did he expect!?

and being drunk around the daughter.....that is also a bad idea! leave the booze at the house and keep the gun in the holster! very bad judgement on the cop's part.

im thankful the actor wasn't hurt!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I was glad to read that the actor was okay. Here's my take on this whole situation:

This guy is drunk, at a haunt while off duty, with his kid, and armed. He deserves to lose his badge, as well as face time for threatening overtures toward another person/communication of a threat. He is also guilty of endangering a minor, Public Intoxication, and public endangerment (for carrying a loaded weapon into a public venue)


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This scares the crap out of me because I work at a haunted house. H-E-L-L-O....if you work at a haunted house you are suppose to scare the people. I'm sure the haunted house specified that young children should not enter, but I'm sure the off duty cop did not use proper judgement because he was intoxicated. Also if he did drive he should definitely get fired because he took his daughter's life and other peoples life in danger. If you pull a weapon in front of your daughter on a character at a haunted house than obviously you were too drunk to drive! That character could be a father and he could of lost his life over a stupid action from a person (cop or no cop) that would of changed that family's life forever.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't support the cops actions. But I definitely don't support the actor either.

"Dude...it's a haunted house"....that's a load of crap people. The patrons are there for their entertainment...not yours. There's a difference between providing thrills and traumatizing a little kid. Actors working any haunt should understand when they are taking it too far. It sure sounds like the actor took it too far and I'm sure the cop's parent instinct kicked in. Was he right to pull a gun...no. Was he right to be intoxicated (presuming he was)...no. Was he right to protect his child...damn straight he was.

I've read a few of the threads on here...sharing how wonderful it is to make little kids cry and scare them to death. Sorry...I don't support your viewpoint.....nor do I think "Halloween" is the proper area for this discussion.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Geez. I just read this. That Cop should Absolutely Lose his Badge, do at least some jail time, get Fined through the Nose, lose his Driver's License for at least 10 years, plus a Host of other things, including possibly losing his Kid(s).
I have been myself in a situation where there were a mix of Guns and Alcohol, but I was Stone Cold Sober. The person that pulled on me, was Drunk.
I pulled to protect myself.
I did Not want it that way, but it turned out that way.
I went back to my area and cried myself to sleep, hoping it was all just a bad nightmare.
I am still Thankful that I am here and that the other guy lived too.
I Allowed him to live. Saw no point in killing him.
Sadly, I wanted to talk, the other guy wanted me Dead.
He had been threatening and harassing me the entire time I was where I had visited.
Also, his buddies would have well backed him up and they subsequently turned me into the villain, when I was clearly justified.


----------

